# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الحديث وعلومه >  ضعف حديث كفارة المجلس

## أبوإبراهيم المحيميد

فائدة: حديث كفارة المجلس ضعيف.
فمن خلال تتبعي لهذا الحديث وكلام الأئمة في حكمهم عليه وجدت أن جل أهل الحديث من المتقدمين يضعفونه وهم :
1- الإمام أحمد رحمه الله.
2- الإمام البخاري.
3- الإمام مسلم.
4- الإمام أبوحاتم.
5- الإمام أبوزرعة.
6- الإمام الدراقطني وغيرهم.
وكلهم نسبوا الوهم إلى ابن جريج ، فقد رواه ابن جريج عن سهيل بن أبي صالح عن أبيه عن أبي هريرة عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم.
وهذه العلة من العلل الخفية التي ليس لنا فيها إلا التسليم لأهل الحديث .
وله متابعات إلا أنها لا تسلم من مقال.

----------


## عبد الله عبد الرحمن رمزي

صحة حديث كفارة المجلس 
المجيب الشيخ سلمان العودة 
التاريخ الثلاثاء 28 ذو الحجة 1422 
السؤال ما صحة حديث كفارة المجلس (سبحانك اللهم وبحمدك أشهد أن لا إله إلا أنت أستغفرك وأتوب إليك)؟
 الجوا ب 
حديث كفارة المجلس رواه الترمذي (3433) عن أبي هريرة - رضي الله عنه - وقال: "حسن صحيح غريب"، 
وفي الباب عن أبي برزة وعائشة – رضي الله عنهما - رواه أحمد (10012).
ورواه النسائي (1344) عن عائشة – رضي الله عنها - وسنده جيد.
ورواه أبو داود (4859) عن أبي برزة – رضي الله عنه - وسكت عنه وسنده لا بأس به، وكذلك الدارمي (4217) وله طرق أخرى غير هذه

----------


## شجرة الدرّ

قال الشيخ عبد الكريم الخضير : " الحديث صحيح ، صححه جمع من أهل العلم ، وإن كان البخاري قد أعلّه "

المصدر : http://www.liveislam.net/browsearchive.php?sid=&id=3266  3

الدقيقة : 4 _____

----------


## أبوإبراهيم المحيميد

مع احترامي لمن صحح الحديث لكنهم ليسوا في مصاف هؤلاء الأئمة الذين ضعفوا الحديث ، وعلم الحديث لابد أن نأخذه من أهل الصنعة المتقدمين حتى لا نعارضهم في أحكامهم.

----------


## أبو حاتم ابن عاشور

> مع احترامي لمن صحح الحديث لكنهم ليسوا في مصاف هؤلاء الأئمة الذين ضعفوا الحديث ، وعلم الحديث لابد أن نأخذه من أهل الصنعة المتقدمين حتى لا نعارضهم في أحكامهم.


أخي الفاضل ...
انقل لنا كلام هؤلاء عن الحديث عامة وليس على إسناد من أسانيده, ولك الشكر

----------


## عبد الله عبد الرحمن رمزي

*كفارة* *المجلس* واللغو إذا قام العبد أن يقول سبحانك اللهم وبحمدك أشهد أن لا إله إلا أنت أستغفرك وأتوب إليك 
الراوي: أبو هريرة المحدث: البخاري - المصدر: الإرشاد - الصفحة أو الرقم: 3/960
خلاصة الدرجة: هذا حديث جليل

2 - سبحانك اللهم وبحمدك ، أشهد أن لا إله إلا أنت ، أستغفرك وأتوب إليك . فقال رجل : يا رسول الله ، إنك لتقول قولا ما كنت تقوله فيما مضى ، قال : *كفارة* لما يكون في *المجلس* 
الراوي: أبو برزة الأسلمي المحدث: أبو داود - المصدر: سنن أبي داود - الصفحة أو الرقم: 4859
خلاصة الدرجة: سكت عنه [وقد قال في رسالته لأهل مكة كل ما سكت عنه فهو صالح]

3 - كان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إذا جلس مجلسا يقول بآخره إذا أراد أن يقوم من *المجلس* سبحانك اللهم وبحمدك أشهد أن لا إله إلا أنت أستغفرك وأتوب إليك فقال رجل يا رسول الله إنك لتقول قولا ما كنت تقوله فيما مضى فقال *كفارة* لمن يكون في *المجلس* 
الراوي: أبو برزة الأسلمي المحدث: المنذري - المصدر: الترغيب والترهيب - الصفحة أو الرقم: 2/337
خلاصة الدرجة: [ لا ينزل عن درجة الحسن وقد يكون على شرط الصحيحين أو أحدهما]

4 - لما كان بأخرة كان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إذا جلس في *المجلس* فأراد أن يقوم قال سبحانك اللهم وبحمدك أشهد أن لا إله إلا أنت أستغفرك وأتوب إليك فقالوا يا رسول الله إنك تقول الآن كلاما ما كنت تقوله فيما خلا قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم هذا *كفارة* لما يكون في *المجلس* 
الراوي: أبو برزة الأسلمي المحدث: السخاوي - المصدر: البلدانيات - الصفحة أو الرقم: 263
خلاصة الدرجة: حسن

5 - *كفارة* *المجلس* بأن يقول العبد : سبحانك اللهم وبحمدك ، أشهد أن لا إله إلا أنت ، وحدك لا شريك لك ، أستغفرك وأتوب إليك 
الراوي: عبدالله بن عمر و عبدالله بن مسعود المحدث: محمد جار الله الصعدي - المصدر: النوافح العطرة - الصفحة أو الرقم: 252
خلاصة الدرجة: صح

6 - *كفارة* *المجلس* أن يقول العبد : سبحانك اللهم و بحمدك ، أشهد أن لا إله إلا أنت . وحدك ، لا شريك لك ، أستغفرك و أتوب إليك 
الراوي: عبدالله بن عمرو بن العاص و ابن مسعود المحدث: الألباني - المصدر: صحيح الجامع - الصفحة أو الرقم: 4487
خلاصة الدرجة: صحيح

7 - سبحانك اللهم وبحمدك ، أشهد أن لا إله إلا أنت ، أستغفرك وأتوب إليك . فقال رجل : يا رسول الله ! إنك لتقول قولا ما كنت تقوله فيما مضى ؟ فقال : *كفارة* لما يكون في *المجلس* . 
الراوي: أبو برزة الأسلمي المحدث: الألباني - المصدر: صحيح الترغيب - الصفحة أو الرقم: 1517
خلاصة الدرجة: صحيح

8 - كان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول بأخرة إذا أراد أن يقوم من *المجلس* سبحانك اللهم وبحمدك ، أشهد أن لا إله إلا أنت ، أستغفرك وأتوب إليك . فقال رجل : يا رسول الله ، إنك لتقول قولا ما كنت تقوله فيما مضى ، قال : *كفارة* لما يكون في *المجلس* 
الراوي: أبو برزة الأسلمي المحدث: الألباني - المصدر: صحيح أبي داود - الصفحة أو الرقم: 4859
خلاصة الدرجة: حسن صحيح

9 - كان رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وسلم – يقول بآخر إذا أراد أن يقوم من *المجلس* : سبحانك اللهم وبحمدك أشهد أن لا إله إلا أنت, أستغفرك وأتوب إليك . فقال رجل يا رسول الله : إنك لتقول قولا ما كنت تقوله فيما مضى . قال : *كفارة* لما يكون في *المجلس* . 
الراوي: أبو برزة الأسلمي المحدث: الوادعي - المصدر: الصحيح المسند - الصفحة أو الرقم: 1168
خلاصة الدرجة: حسن

----------


## أبو محمد السو ري

> فائدة: حديث كفارة المجلس ضعيف.
> فمن خلال تتبعي لهذا الحديث وكلام الأئمة في حكمهم عليه وجدت أن جل أهل الحديث من المتقدمين يضعفونه وهم :
> 1- الإمام أحمد رحمه الله.
> 2- الإمام البخاري.
> 3- الإمام مسلم.
> 4- الإمام أبوحاتم.
> 5- الإمام أبوزرعة.
> 6- الإمام الدراقطني وغيرهم.
> وكلهم نسبوا الوهم إلى ابن جريج ، فقد رواه ابن جريج عن سهيل بن أبي صالح عن أبيه عن أبي هريرة عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم.
> ...


الحمد لله رب العالمين00والصلا  ة والسلام على من لا نبي بعده
أمَّا بعد :
جزاك الله تعالى خيراً أخي :" أبا إبراهيم "0ولكن هل لك أن توثق لنا كلام هؤلاء الأئمة حول هذا الحديث وجزاك الله تعالى خيراً ، فلا شك على أنَّ تضعيف هؤلاء الأئمة مقدم على جميع من صححه من المتأخرين0
أخوكم من بلاد الشام
ابو محمد السوري

----------


## أبو محمد السو ري

الحمد لله رب العالمين00والصلا  ة والسلام على من لا نبي بعده
أمَّا بعد :
فلقد وقفتُ على العديد المشاركات والمساجلات العلمية ، بخصوص الكلام على هذا الحديث ، وذلك في الموقع المبارك :" ملتقى أهل الحديث "، فأحببتُ أن أشرك إخوتي في هذا المجلس الطيب المبارك بهذه الفوائدة ، و إليكم بعضها :

1 - من هنا
2 - من هنا
3 -من هنا
أخوكم من بلاد الشام
أبو محمد السوري

----------


## وليد بن محمد الطاهيري

أخي أبا إبراهيم لو تكرمت علينا وفلت لنا أين وجدت تضعيف
- الإمام أحمد رحمه الله.
2- الإمام البخاري.
3- الإمام مسلم.
4- الإمام أبوحاتم.
5- الإمام أبوزرعة.
6- الإمام الدراقطني وغيرهم.
بارك الله فيك

----------


## بسام الحربي

> أخي الفاضل ...
> انقل لنا كلام هؤلاء عن الحديث عامة وليس على إسناد من أسانيده, ولك الشكر


نعم,, هذا هو الكلام الموزون لا حرمك الله البصيرة
فإن علم الحديث من أصوله وقواعده ورجاله و.... الخ ما محصلته..؟؟
هو أن نعلم هل هذا اللفظ نطق به النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ؛ إن كان حديثا ام لا...؟؟
فلا تستطيع ان تحكم عليه بواسطة الرجال فقط أي كتابي ((الكاشف)) ((تقريب)) مثلا,, هذا والله كلام فارغ
إنما هو جمع للمرويات صحيها وسقيمها مرفوعها وموقفها ...الخ ثم الحكم على كل رواية من هذه المرويات بالاستعانة بالاصول والقواعد الى غير ذلك,,
فالمصيبة أن يضعف الدارقطني((العلل  )) - مثلا - حديثا ثم يأتي أحد ويقول أن الدارقطني ضعف الخديث لا إنما ضعف طريقا من هذه الطرق, ((والكلام في هذا يطول))
ومحصلته:
هو التاكد من جميع المرويات والشواهد والمتتابعات ونقد للرجال وذكر أقوال اهل العلم على كل رواية من المرويات ثم... الحكم ولذلك
((وما يلقاها لا الذين صبروا وما يلقاها الا ذو حظ عظيم))

----------


## دامو

لا تتسرعوا في التضعيف ، فقولها ثبت من هذا الحديث أيضا : قال الإمام النسائي رحمه الله في "عمل اليوم و الليلة" رقم)308): عن عائشة رضي الله عنها : ما جلس رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم مجلسا و لا تلا قرآن و لا صلى صلاة إلا ختم ذلك بكلمات. قالت : فقلت: يا رسول الله، أراك ما تجلس مجلسا و لا تتلو قرآنا و لا تصلي صلاة إلا ختمت بهؤلاء الكلمات، قال:"نعم، من قال خيرا ختم له طابع على ذلك الخير ، و من قال شرا كن له كفارة: سبحانك اللهم و بحمدك لا إله إلا أنت، أستغفرك و أتوب إليك" صحيح : أخرجه أحمد (6/77) و صححه الشيخ مقبل في "الصحيح المسند مما ليس في الصحيحين" (2/494)

بارك الله فيكم و رحم الله أهل الحديث

----------


## اسامة الطيب

اخي ابو ابراهيم اليك هذه الرواية لكفارة المجلس من السنن الكبرى للنسائي ولا ارى في هذا السند اي علة والله تعالى اعلى واعلم

 أخبرنا علي بن خشرم قال أخبرنا عيسى عن الحجاج بن دينار عن أبي هاشم عن أبي العالية عن أبي برزة الأسلمي قال كان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بأخرة إذا طال المجلس قال سبحانك اللهم وبحمدك أشهد أن لا إله إلا أنت أستغفرك وأتوب إليك قال بعضنا يا رسول الله صلى الله عليك وسلم إن هذا القول ما لنا نسمعه منك قال هذه كفارة ما يكون في المجلس" رواه النسائي في السنن الكبرى برقم 10259

----------


## نومس القصيمي

يبدوان الاخ ابوابراهيم نقل ولم يعزوالى من قال لذا لما طولب بالمصدرلم يرد وهذه تحسب على طالب العلم على الرغم اني اشكره على هذا الموضوع لمااثارمن تسأولات واشكالات وبحث

----------


## ابو هيثم العربي

[quote=أبوإبراهيم المحيميد;290678]مع احترامي لمن صحح الحديث لكنهم ليسوا في مصاف هؤلاء الأئمة الذين ضعفوا الحديث ، وعلم الحديث لابد أن نأخذه من أهل الصنعة المتقدمين حتى لا نعارضهم في أحكامهم.

الاخ الحبيب وفقنا الله واياك الى الجادة كلامك هذا ليس على اطلاقه فقد توفر للمتاخرين مالم يتوفر للمتقدمين من المراجع لا سيما ان كانوا من اهل الاختصاص كالامام الالباني فقد تبحر في هذا العلم وشاب فيه ثم ان الحديث تعددت رواياته فان لم تصح هذه فقد صحت تلك راجع كلام شيخنا الالباني في الحديث تجد مبتغاك واعلم ان المتقدمين رحمهم الله قد اجادوا ولكن هذه الاجادة ليست حكرا عليهم.

----------


## عبدالله الحسين

*
**قال الشيخ سليمان عن هذا الحديث :** 
"حديث كفارة المجلس حديث مختلفٌ فيه ، ضعفه البخاري ومسلم وجماعة من أكابر الحفاظ ..." 
إلـى أن قال : 
( وقد يقال : يكاد السلف يتفقون على ضعفه فلا يصح ) 
المصدر : شريط تابع شرح صحيح البخاري .
ومما قاله : لعله يحسن مع اجتماع طرقه
**وقال لي أحد الإخوة :**
سمعت الشيخ عبدالعزيز الخضير يسأل الشيخ سليمان العلوان فك الله أسره عن حديث كفارة المجلس فقال هذا الحديث معلول أعله البخاري ومسلم فلما أراد أن ينهض من مجلسه ذكر الحديث, فقال له كيف تأخذ به وأنت تضعفه فقال فعل به بعض الصحابة, رضي الله عنهم,* *وذكره الحافظ ابن حجر بمجموع طرقه يصل إلى درجة الحسن**.*
*والله أعلم.*

----------


## احمد موسى مصطفى

[quote=ابو هيثم العربي;460727]


> مع احترامي لمن صحح الحديث لكنهم ليسوا في مصاف هؤلاء الأئمة الذين ضعفوا الحديث ، وعلم الحديث لابد أن نأخذه من أهل الصنعة المتقدمين حتى لا نعارضهم في أحكامهم.
> 
> الاخ الحبيب وفقنا الله واياك الى الجادة كلامك هذا ليس على اطلاقه فقد توفر للمتاخرين مالم يتوفر للمتقدمين من المراجع لا سيما ان كانوا من اهل الاختصاص كالامام الالباني فقد تبحر في هذا العلم وشاب فيه ثم ان الحديث تعددت رواياته فان لم تصح هذه فقد صحت تلك راجع كلام شيخنا الالباني في الحديث تجد مبتغاك واعلم ان المتقدمين رحمهم الله قد اجادوا ولكن هذه الاجادة ليست حكرا عليهم.


وعلى قدر ما توفر لنا من مراجع بقدر ما نحن أقلّ منهم علماً وحفظاً وفهماً واستنباطاً، فحكم إمامٍ متقدم ليس كحكم المتأخرين البتة، وبخصوص تضعيف الأئمة فالأصل أن لكل إمامٍ منهجٌ خاصٌ به في التضعيف والقبول، فينبغي مراعاة ذلك.

----------


## احمد ابو انس

بخصوص دعاء المجلس ... ( افيدونا ) - ملتقى أهل الحديث

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

جمع الحافظ ابن حجر في النكت على ابن الصلاح طرق هذا الحديث وتكلم عليه بكلام موسع .

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

عذرا أبا أنس كتبت هذا قبل أن أرى كلام الشيخ السعد في رابطك المذكور سابقا ، جزاك الله خيرا . وكدت أن أذكر كلام ابن حجر فوجدت بعض إخواننا قد نقله هناك . بارك الله فيكم .

----------


## احمد ابو انس

جزاك الله خيرا شيخنا على الإفادة والتعقيب .

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

نفع الله بكم ، وجزاكم خيرا .

----------

